# Normal labs with enlarged thyroid?



## Myfourloves (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,

I joined a few months ago, but haven't had a chance to log in much. I asked my doctor (actually she's a NP at a sliding scale clinic, I have no insurance), to test my thyroid in June. I asked her to run a full panel, of course she JUST did TSH. Then my son broke his hip in July so once again my health went to the back burner. So I went back in a few weeks ago and told them to do a FULL PANEL and rattled off the tests I wanted her to do. She did Free t3 and free t4 only. She also wanted to test me for Cushing's syndrome, so she had me take dexamethasone the night before she drew.

Here were my results:

In June:
TSH 2.3
Cholesterol was high (can't remember exact numbers, but she told me good cholesterol was in good range, ldl was high but lipids were low, indicating my diet is NOT what is making me fat).

In September:

Cortisol .5 (range is 4.3-22.4, so I was way low but the dexamethasone was suppressing)

Free T4: 1.0 (range .7 to 1.5)

Free T3: 3.1 (range 2.3-4.2)

She didn't re-test tsh or do ANY of the others I asked her to.

In addition, I am still highly symptomatic, and my thyroid is large enough that I feel it (lump in my throat and when I touch it from the outside) , and it is visible- to me and to others. I don't feel any hard lumps, but it is protruding and seems to be getting bigger. She "felt" for it, but she literally palpitated the lymph nodes under my jaw, and said it felt normal. She didn't feel my neck at all.

Do I bother going back to harass her again? Do I let it go??


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

What can you do about the insurance situation? It seems clear to me that you need to see someone about your goiter. I would address that specifically and not let it go. Would you go to the same person? I would think to address a goiter, it should be either an endocrinologist or an ent (ear nose throat) doc (?) Definitely address the goiter now before it's bigger.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Myfourloves,

You are hypo - what medication are you taking? What dose?


----------



## Myfourloves (Jun 26, 2013)

Lovlkn- I am not taking anything..... She insists I am normal!! So frustrating :/..... Even though I have a VERY strong family history and every symptom in the book, and have for years. She has no explanation for my symptoms, and is content just leaving it at that.

Swimmer- I can't do anything about the insurance situation- unfortunately my husband's employer doesn't offer insurance. I am a stay at home mom and full time university student (and don't qualify for my school's insurance because I am mostly internet based). Our son has a very serious medical condition and is special needs, so I really can't go back to work at the time being. That's the tricky part.

There is another clinic in Spokane, WA (1.5 hours away), that has endocrinologists, but they require a referral. I might be able to see a regular doc there and see if they will refer me, I don't know what my other options are :/

Thanks for your replies! At least this gives me some comfort- knowing it's not all in my head.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Myfourloves said:


> Hi,
> 
> I joined a few months ago, but haven't had a chance to log in much. I asked my doctor (actually she's a NP at a sliding scale clinic, I have no insurance), to test my thyroid in June. I asked her to run a full panel, of course she JUST did TSH. Then my son broke his hip in July so once again my health went to the back burner. So I went back in a few weeks ago and told them to do a FULL PANEL and rattled off the tests I wanted her to do. She did Free t3 and free t4 only. She also wanted to test me for Cushing's syndrome, so she had me take dexamethasone the night before she drew.
> 
> ...


You cannot let this go; at the very least, you need an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

It is hard to advocate for your self when not feeling well but you must do this!

It is not normal to have a goiter; bottom line here.


----------

